# What's hidden inside your Cane?



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Two pictures here of the same gadget Canes. Each has a different gadget hidden inside. These were popular in the Victorian times, when Canes were carried by most people. A lot were fashion accessories, some had other uses.

Just for fun, look at the gadget Canes and tell me what their purpose was.

Top one. A large Bamboo root ball Stick, carved with an entwining Snake.

Middle one. Thin Bamboo root ball Stick.

Bottom one. Bent Wooden handle and a wooden telescopic three part Bamboo sheath, that can be removed and carried in your pocket, exposing the gadget.

So guess as many times as you like and I will let you know what they are in a weeks time. Good luck Dave


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

either a sword cane or a tot of the Scottish nectar

All for the later


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Guessing a dagger and a flask


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

My guess would be a tube for a "Scottish tot" in the bottom one and maybe a sword of some sort in the top cane. Other than that I am at a loss. I thought I had read somewhere maybe some time ago that `sword canes` are illegal in the UK. I don`t know the ins and outs of law but a light bulb came on when I thought of it.N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the swords are illegal but vintage and collectables fall under a different category. But your hardly likely to carry them around the streets

You can also get done for carrying a knife about with a blade of 3 inches or longer

But there are some nice work around at different fairs and auction houses if you look in the right place


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I've seen canes that concealed a single shot rifle barrel.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

I expected more response from forum members about these sticks. It looks like there are lots of people who look, but do not comment.Its such a shame as the forum is all about helping and encouraging others with their stick or cane making. You never stop learning, everyone can come up wihh something new. So it would be nice to hear your ideas and comments.

Top one is a 9ft poaching fishing rod .

Middle one is a stilleto sword.

Bottom umbrella with telescopic outer case.Dave


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That fishing rod is great! I've never seen one of those before, great idea.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm one of the guilty ones for not commenting. I love gadget canes but the fun thing about them is it's nearly impossible to guess what's inside. That's why I didn't guess. I was pretty much clueless. I would have thought the top one was a sword cane, not a fishing rod.

All very nice canes.

Thanks for showing us!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Havnt seen one with a umberella in or fishing rod ,what are the shanks made from ? take it the fishing rod is made from the same material?

nice lot

they seem it pretty good condition a good collection


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Not very often I'm right......but I'm wrong again. The ingenuity of some people is unfathomable! Thanks for sharing this history lesson Dave. N.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry, I've just got round to this post - there are so many and so little time. I've seen guns in sticks on Antiques Roadshow. Perhaps we should have a secret stick workshop???

Make a stick with some secret attribute and put on the forum. I am thinking of one that hides loose change - enough for a cleansing ale or coffee halfway through a walk.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

firie000 said:


> - enough for a cleansing ale or coffee halfway through a walk


Mick what is a cleansing ale?


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi MJC4,

The medicinal properties of alcohol - particularly beer and ale - has been known in Australia since our convict forbears arrived from the Old Country in

1788. If you read the history the first thing they did after arriving in Botany bay after months in prison ships was (among other things) to riot and steal the grog supplies. Since that time Aussies have often used the euphemism "A cleansing ale" when referring to the need to quench a well earned thirst.

A cleansing ale can consist of, for example: a schooner (size varies from state to state but about a half - 3/4 pint) of New, a middy of VB (Victoria Bitter) - a bit smaller or a pony - a lot smaller of XXXX (Four X). Ponies are not heard of much these days. Anyway that's a cleansing ale - very good for the digestive system...


----------

